# HP Touchpad Official Releases



## Dr_DLH (Mar 28, 2012)

Are there any official releases out yet that someone can use to dual boot the HP Touchpad to webOS and Android? If there is, can you post the link please. Would like to run the android on my touchpad if its available.

TIA


----------



## ickna11 (Jan 26, 2012)

Pretty much the only way to install android is to dual boot it.








Just follow CyanogenMod's instructions and you should be fine.


----------



## Cullers (Nov 23, 2011)

Yepp when you install the android port it you'll get the Moboot menu which gives you the option of Webos (HP operating system), Android, Webos recovery, and clockwork recovery option. Doesn't interfere with Webos just gives you an option to boot into which system you want.


----------

